# Another round of.... (diaper fairy related)



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

If you were to receive something from the diaper fairy what would you need/like?

Lets be realistic and not say a custom KSS or something :LOL But if there is stuff your ISO of.. (specific or general) this would be a great place to post it!

For example (and this isnt me cause my dd is potty training :cry) :

I'd love to try a Side Snap Sugar peas.... but generally im ISO any hemp side snap diapers.

Something like that


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Wipes! Sherpa/velour wipes. I keep running out of wipes. Big ones. Or a bummi SWW in large, that'd be nice too.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll play
Lets see........Gently used HoneyBoys
Large Fuzzi Bunz Colors
Large Joey Buns
Gently Used Toddler Prefolds Bleached or UnBleached or Indian
Aplix AIOs in Large
Aplix Pockets in Large
I think this diaper fairy stuff is amazing, I am going to join in, although I do my own:LOL
I just wish there was a way for the "location of shipping" not to show up so people had no idea who it was from


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

just wish there was a way for the "location of shipping" not to show up so people had no idea who it was from
You could always send it to someone else to mail for you


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

dang Tiff your one smart cookie! :LOL


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Nothing! We bought tiny spiderman underpants today!







My DS has not had a wet or dirty diaper during the day for a week. Darn kid went and learned to potty all of a sudden. :LOL It's such a bittersweet feeling watching him drop whatever he's doing and trot off to the bathroom.

Although, I don't have any WAHM newborn fitteds yet....


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I would love any wool. Soakers, shorts or covers. Girly patterns. Used is fine too. OK. I am done dreaming, LOL! What a fun game!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
You could always send it to someone else to mail for you









Or if you order it, just ask for your name not to be mentioned.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I think that Chris was saying that mamas could use her address as a return address. That way, if they can't be delivered, they will go to her. (For safe keeping, that is.)


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Anything newborn for the next babe







Doesn't matter what it is as long as it's tiny :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

think that Chris was saying that mamas could use her address as a return address. That way, if they can't be delivered, they will go to her. (For safe keeping, that is.)








:


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

ooo... let's see... I'd like to try a Tykie, or a Darling pocket... I desperately need more night stuff for super soakers...

dang stella keeps banging on the keyboard... gfdxj


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

Any WAHM cute fitted onesize dipe! :LOL I have nothing in colour or prints.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Thank you, Tiffany! This is giving me some ideas!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Well.....I have never tried an RB WIO or PUL Shell Set.....FCB wool or fitteds....I lwould love more Darling Diaper front snap AIOs, anything BBH, or anything HPC.....


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohhh I am soo happy you posted this, I need ideas









Let's see... RB Flag is at the the top of my list, FMBG serged pul AIO

I'd like to try a SOS as well









ETA: anything wool, tye dye (I would LOVE







a tye dye tshirt and matching diaper or PF!!!!!) and want to try a firefly.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh this is fun! I'd love to try a new fitted in hemp or organic cotton - maybe muttaqin baby or tykie or sugarpeas or berry patch.

And, the only pockets I have are fbs, so any pocket would be neat.

Oh, and I would














a fmbg aio in one of those gorgeous bright prints.

ETA OMG I forgot tootsweet fitteds. I have been looking longingly for larges every day.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I think that Chris was saying that mamas could use her address as a return address. That way, if they can't be delivered, they will go to her. (For safe keeping, that is.)









Wouldn't it still be postmarked in your own state??


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

I would LOVE to receive someone's home made soaker pants or shorts... doesn't have to be a "name" mama... doesn't even have to be "perfect" just something made with love









I'm also always in the market for tie dyed pfs, large stuffers/doublers, WIPES (!!) - I love my velour/sherpa and hemp/sherpa ones, Large hemp snap (front or side) fitteds (like FMBG's or 7th Heaven Babies), a cool WAHM wetbag...

That's about it. I can't really say I'm in "need" of anything other than a pick me up from time to time









Lo


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

More Sellin Threads fitteds.







Or FCB fitteds... Any trim fitting side snap fitted diaper. I might even like front snapping diapers as long as there is no wing droop and it's pretty trim fitted. (That other "4 letter word" thread has me all self conscious... trying to think of another word for trim since I remember someone hates that word







: ) Also... Tie dyed pf's would be fun... anything tie dyed, actually.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I wanna play!! I would LOVE some SP size 1 hemp, OC, print I don't care! :LOL Or Muttaqin OS in GN prints.







Or anything in a medium- I am expecially fond of cows and farm related prints


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todzwife*
I wanna play!! I would LOVE some SP size 1 hemp, OC, print I don't care! :LOL Or Muttaqin OS in GN prints.







Or anything in a medium- I am expecially fond of cows and farn related prints









Ohhh... farN prints sound cute!! :LOL Sorry... I'm in a mood today.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

ha ha...I caught that...and changed it thank you!







:


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Ummm. I'd like to try fitteds or AIOs from FMBG or RB. I haven't tried them yet.







Or anything with frogs on them.







them froggies!


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

well,
i've never tried wool anything. ever. lol
with dd we did fitteds with covers, but nothing really fancy.

i think diaper art is amazing, but i know i'll never own any lol. I did once own a grannys ark whale aio - it was teh coolest thing i've ever had.

sugarpeas, fuz, rb, sos, all the fancy covers, longies... i've never tried any of them.

with ds i only use pocket diapers . i have hh's, fb's and starbunz. i also have one mudpies aio

so i guess i'd need a fitted diaper to try a cover lol. or a cover if i wanted to try a fitted.

i'm so pathetic when it comes to diapering. lol

so basically anything cool that other ppl rave about i've probably never tried. lol

my son is 9 1/2mos old and in larges at 21lbs or so


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmm, I'd love to try a WIO - even someone else's reject. :LOL I don't mind getting used fairy gifts.









Fitteds are always fun, too. But, I'd honestly love anything someone picked out while thinking of me.









ETA: Yes, the city and state of origin shows up on the postmark.









E(again)TA: I love this thread because I've been needing ideas!! We should do this often!


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Well considering I just got a visit from her, I need to buy more tye dyed prefolds!!! They rock!! I love the toddler size, Neeko weighs in at 25 lbs and from what I can tell they hold up real well to him being a supersoaker!!!







I didn't realize how much fun color with prefolds could be!!!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

hm well, I just love getting anything from someone who thought I was special enough to gift... I don't mind used stuff at all if it is in workable condition.
I love wool, for either kid,
large fuzzibunz for Pietey
girly FCB fitteds in size 1 or 2 for Aubrey (duh)
really anything in cute girly prints for my daughter. hoping ds starts to care about the potty soon since he has had a 3 month rash...
of course I love my FCBs and soaker shorts but I am always up for trying new stuff.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Considering I'm not really "allowed" to buy anything else (at least for the near future), anything would be fun to receive.







We've switched exclusively to wool and fitteds or cpfs, but I'm also curious about all the great WAHM pockets and aios out there. I'd also love just a simple dyed pf or even some new wipes!







(In other words, something I haven't made for ds or something coming in the mail that is intended to be made for him or someone else's baby! :LOL)


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

Oooh its fun to see what everyone's wishes are! I would love to try a FCB AIO as I'm not dedicated enough to be a hyena and stalk. I would love to have one of those cute Fussibutt embroidered FuzziBunz (med or petite toddler). I've never tried a fitted, a cover, prefolds, or wool. I've been a strictly pocket/AIO gal. Hmmm a fun wetbag would be nice as I presently recycle grocery bags for that purpose.


----------



## JCEmommy (Mar 22, 2004)

I would love to be a part of this. I need more wipes, doublers, and just something different. I like to try one of everything(if that would ever be possible). I sent my email and hopefully I will hear something, because this sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

I would like some brightly colored soaker shorts, knit or from a recycled sweater (sarah from woolybumbums had a set up in teh PERFECT size on ebay that was recycled and had little crotcheted ruffly embellishments - i lost by like fifty cents







) does not have to be fancy or 'wahm' just cute and functioning.

Front aplix fitteds (specifically from loveybums or www.rouserstrousers.com); one of the peik-a-boo fitteds we were discussing the other day. Front aplix lay=in AIOs.

Size large or 2T for soaker shorts







.


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

I would LOVE some dyed/tie dyed/painted todder prefolds!! And another pair of any kind of soaker/soaker shorts - we only have 2 pair and one pair got felted by DH.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey what a fun thread!
I've always wanted to try an organic cotton Sugar Peas. And for some reason I find myself really wanting a solid purple prefold!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Editing to say that what I would really like would be NB ANYTHING for my new-converted-to-cloth sister who is having a boy in September. I am building a stash for her but can only afford the cheaper things...

For my 1 year old: Like everyone else, WOOL of course!!!!! But since wool is not realistic, I would say: Polar Fleece outer pocket diapers or Polar Fleece covers


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I really want some tiny fitteds. We are ttc and I've really been feeling the tiny diaper bug.

NB Cuddlebuns
FC 0
Toot Sweet
RB FLAM
Kindheared woman

or maybe some medium wool

That would be amazing!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Hmmmmmm, what I would like - or should I say what dh would like... I'm going back to work in *gulp* 16 days.





















I've had a stress headache almost non-stop for the last week just thinking about it... anyhow I asked dh what his favorite diapers are today (he's going to be staying at home, he's a SAHD/DCP) and he says he prefers the AIOs. He even says he likes that they are so trim on him. We also like the FCB AIOs but that's not gonna happen...







Anyhow, that's pretty much it for me... FMBG AIOs...

Nada


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

There are a couple from Fussybutt.com that I would really like!

This one Celtic Tree or anything with a design like that.

she also has one that has the recycle symbol on the butt. Would be perfect for when we (I) volunteer at the nature center.

Tie-dyed prefolds would be fun too.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

I love the embroidered fussybutt fuzzibunz. I wish they had them in XL and could do a giraffe.
I'm guessing we'll need these for atleast a little bit for nighttime eventhough Mags is pottylearning.


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GiraffeLovin'Mama*
I love the embroidered fussybutt fuzzibunz. I wish they had them in XL and could do a giraffe.
I'm guessing we'll need these for atleast a little bit for nighttime eventhough Mags is pottylearning.

Have you asked her? I wonder why they wouldn't be able to? BTW - DS told me today that giraffes live on the savannah! So funny what they remember!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkie&Cookie*
Have you asked her? I wonder why they wouldn't be able to? BTW - DS told me today that giraffes live on the savannah! So funny what they remember!









I emailed to see







If not, I asked if I can send the 2 or 3 XLs I have to be embroidered....


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

This thread is great - getting some great fairying ideas!!! We are in need of FCB Nightlights and I would







to try an FBC AIO. I would also love a pait of soaker shorts for Holden, anything in really bright colors. But we're pretty easy - I love to try new diapers so anything in a medium would be great!


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

what fun to read everyone's wishes. My big wish is for wool, but then again who's isnt? Anything fun and happy is always a blessing to get. We like bright, solid colors around here.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

hmmmm, i would love anything a fairy wanted to send -- of course i'm not on the list so that's not likely to happen. dd just got her first pair of shoes and i realized that pull on covers (featherlites and wool soakers are a staple around here) and shoes don't go well together so a cover or two that weren't pull ons would be especially appreciated around here. lol! if there was such a thing as a fairy who could just magically make whatever appear i'd love a elbee wool cover. but since no such fairy exists, anything with snaps would be GREAT!


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Fun thread!

Let's see....I saw some Under the Nile Organic Contour diapers that looks neat, those would be on my list! Or maybe a Med. BSWW in a print other than Cosmic baby or froggy pond.









Lori


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

What a great thread...ideas are swirling through my little brain.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

a fcb night time dipe (nightline, night something I can't think right now! ) OR possibly a pocket diaper (fb or hh) OR a kind hearted woman dipe, those were all things suggested to me that might work with my super soaker.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I'll have to bookmark this page for future reference.









I want to try out a Happy Hempy's for ds at night. And an inexpensive soaker. The more I think about it I think that would be such an easy nighttime routine. Just quickly get that aplix diaper on him, throw on the soaker and a t shirt and he's ready for bed. Otherwise, its fumble with keeping my 2 doublers lined up straight in the fitted, fumbling with the side snap diaper, fumbling with the side snap cover all while ds is twisting and turning.

So that's been on my mind lately. LOL!

What else?

Diaper Lotion Potion
Anything newborn
Anything tye dye
Anything diapering related would just make me happy!!!


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

I NEED either fitteds or AIOs in size small. They would need to be gender neutral or boyish. I've been concentrating on buying newborn diapers and realized that I don't have ANY smalls. I could always use a few more newborns diapers too.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Let's see, anything from the diaper fairy would be wonderful. But if I had to pick it would have to be anything from Loveybums! I love their stuff.

Oh, and wool wash. Can you believe I have a bunch of wool covers and no wool wash!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

I've been dying to try a FMBG or Berry Patch Windpro cover...large, something like periwinkle for my blue-eyed boy...


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

anything with Woody from toy story, veggietales, or with cowboys







Doesn't have to be big name







and I would love some more hemp trifolds.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I am IDNO of pocket diapers! These work the best for Maxi during the day and the new pre-school is all for using them. But I dont have enough to get through 3 days (which in my perfect little world would be when I would like to wash, every three days since DH is gone til Sept and until then I am a single mom). Ideally I would love Wonderoos since they fit much better than FBs on my boy. Of course I LOVE Beccabottoms but that may be a bit much to ask! LOL!









I also love hemp fitteds, SOS are my fave but I love anything!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Any fitteds, AIOs or covers for a newborn.....I have almost nuthin'.
Toddler fitteds, esp. Sugarpeas 2s or prefolds.....
A Tootsweet wool cover


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Freshies, Dewdrops, Pinheads, Fireflies fitteds. And I NEED the biggest wetbag available, just haven't gotten one yet. I'm pretty much not buying anything right now, no matter how bad I want it. I should fairy someone something of mine that we love but don't use much...hmm....


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh yeah! A Freshies anything would be so cool...


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would like some side snap AIO's nothing fancy I just got one and it is so great. We have a bunch of aplix now.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

We just do prefolds and covers, but I would like to try a toot sweet fitted. We don't have any fitted diapers, but I keep lusting over those ones


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmmm... the dragonfly and watermelon soakers on ebay are calling my name









I have tried so little dipes! Anything semi cool is good! We are in need of medium fitteds and wouldn't mind some of the trimmer ones.

I am so easy to please







Oh and some of that cool wow liquid wool wash in a funky scent. That seems so neat to me. I am easily amused









Tammy


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Hmmm - I always meant to try a Wonderoo, but now that I can't justify buying ONE MORE DIAPER...

Or any cute PUL covers.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

OMG! I just think it would be soooo awesome to receive ANYTHING from the diaper fairy. Gosh! Imagine how cool that would be to get fluffy mail! Wow!

The thing that most boggles my mind when it comes to CDing is night time. I know, I know everyone says it's simple. But, I just can't figure it out. I think I'd like to try a nighttime fitted or something with perhaps instructions? (I'm pretty much a CD virgin for the most part FYI, just Gerber Prefolds, whisper wraps & wet sheets when my son was in CD and now with my 12 lb+ daughter, I'm having great fun trying new things! But, I'm wondering what I should do to avoid the wet sheets!)


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Hm... Spark the songwriter needs nightttime dipes. hmmmm


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

What a fun thread. I'll play, too. I would love any of the following for my DS:

side aplix or side snap dipes in cute animal prints
wool soaker or shorts
FCB wool jersey cover
Tye-dyed prefold and t-shirt set


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I like everything except wool









I would pee my pants with joy over any newborn diapers or size large









Kimberly


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

I would love try a medium firefly!! Or a good trim cover to go over trim diapers. side snapping sugarpea would be nice too..........


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

I would LOVE more cute fitteds, especially in girly prints. I am so loving anything Strawberry Shortcake (or with strawberries on it) and Care Bears!

Also would love to have wool soakers or soaker shorts, home made, previously used, anything for my little girl!

As far as the postmark goes, I promise not to even look at it!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

but I really love
Xlarge AIO's from any of the following
Baby Bloomers
Mudpies
FMBG
LHC
Luke's Drawers

Any side snapping xlarge quick drying diaper would be awesome!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I think that Chris was saying that mamas could use her address as a return address. That way, if they can't be delivered, they will go to her. (For safe keeping, that is.)









What about diaper fairies in Canada??


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I woke up this morning (yes, I'm a dork) thinking about how am I ever going to find medium rounded tab fuzzi bunz. I got up to go search eBay.


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

something front snap that I've never used before LOL (not LC FMBG or CB)


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
If you were to receive something from the diaper fairy what would you need/like?

Something like that









I think this is an awesome thread for information gathering - I sure hope everyone remembers to keep their babies' sizes updated periodically with the Diaper Fairy database keepers!

I suppose I don't really _need_ any diapers, since I make what Simone needs for the most part, but it would be fun to try fitteds or AIOs that someone else made.

I suppose if I need anything, it's a wetbag or small diaper bag for outings, since we don't actually have one, oddly enough. I usually take a plastic bag in my purse. *L*


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

This is a great thread, a great place for ideas. I'll have to bookmark it too.

Used stuff is fine by me. We are really only looking for super trim dipes - narrow through the crotch but they have to hold up to the super soaker.

I would love to try a FLAG size 1. But I really am pretty happy with our current stash - Fireflies and a few sugar peas. I do always love to get mail.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I need more fitted dipes. I







my Happy Hempy! I could also use a wetbag. Soakers/soaker shorts would be great! Really anything would be great, especially since Colby is _finally_ out growing his smalls!









AmiBeth


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

GREAT thread! I have tons of ideas now.









Lets see.............................I would







a regular or premium size tye dyed cpf. Or a Sugar Peas size 2-NO microfleece(ds is allergic). Oh! I really want to try one of the Toot Sweet fitteds, size large. Boyish or gender neutral, please.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

danzarooni -- Hey, I think you just gave me a good idea for my senior title. I could be:
Spark
Certified Song Writer
That would be a fun senior title I think! Thanks!

This is a fun thread! I love to see what other people crave!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm curious about wool but I'm hesitant to spend the $$. I like my wool liner and would love more.

I'd like to try Darling pocket fitted
sugar peas
sugarbums PUL cover
any med dipe with QD soaker
night dipes
hemp doublers
fleece liners
addicted to wipes


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## crunchywannabe (Mar 10, 2003)

ok--I would absolutely love to have:

kissaluvs size 0 in *cantalope* or *lavendar*

organic cotton sugar peas size 1

kissaluvs diaper lotion

I am mostly a prefolds and proraps kind of gal, so I would love to try some cute fitteds and covers! have a newborn coming up and this is my first try at CD'ing so young


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Anything in a size L! I would like to try a trim fitting diaper and maybe a girly print since I have a dd! All the diapers we own I got used so that doesn't bother me either. Not too picky; I would be so touched if the diaper fairy sent a surprise this way.


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay....I'd love to be fairied on the mundane side....I can't seem to get myself to buy a MEOS even though I'd really love to try one. I'm also wanting to hold/cuddle/love a kissaluvs 0 or FCB/LC 0.....maybe it will bring me the baby dust I need (pink baby dust would be an added bonus!!).


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I would love a wet bag for my diaper bag. I just can't bring myself to buy one, even though I need one. I keep telling myself that I could buy another diaper for what I would spend on a wet bag.









It would give me warm fuzzies to recieve a gift from a fairy. I would love to give a fairy gift, so this is a great thread.


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

anything my dd won't pee through at night. I'm so sick of waking up and changing the sheets every morning. I even resorted to disposables at night and she's leaking through those too... ARRRGGGHHHH....


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Cool thread! After reading through I think I fairied the mama I chose the perfect gift









*My stash is BORING!!!* I would love anything trim and absorbant in some fun girly prints







Or some premium tye-dye prefolds...
Or a cd advocacy t-shirt...


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I haven't joined in before (couldn't find a tape measure.....), but I'd like to. I have some things on other mamas lists that I could send out.....

I am really, really in love with and forever in search of beccabottoms ultratrim aios, pockets or fitteds, size m, l or l/xl (stained inners fine, suedecloth preferred)

I also really like daisy doodles aios, m or l, suedecloth topped, hemp snap in & doubler preferred but micro ok, applix preferred

It would be really cool to try another similar ultratrim diaper (aio, pocket or fitted), if there is one out there.

And I always need little lounging lizards 15 * 15 salamander soakers and nighty newts or other similar 15 * 15 hemp flats

Oooh and I dream about a cd advocacy shirt (not a onesie) in 12 mos...


----------



## PLWife (May 20, 2004)

I would love to try a FCB AIO size 1 and any wool soaker shorts
Otherwise that's it


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

Anything that will keep me dry! (Can you tell I've been peed on twice today?)

Seriously though; I wanna try some hemp or anything equally absorbant, anything with sheep or monkeys, a medium firefly (I can dream). Interesting covers would be nice too as we only have white Nikkys, which I love, but color would be nice too!

I love the whole diaper fairy idea!


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

I have been thinking on this one and I finally figured out what I really need- a wet bag for my diaper bag! Everytime I stuff a dirty dipe into an old plastic grocery bag I feel like a disgrace to cding







: Or something other than a prefold to stuff in my FB, or maybe a different pocket dipe to try (all I have is FB). I was hoping to make a few purchases this week but DH just busted me about how much I have been spending... OOOPPPS!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Just want to bump this thread up!

I don't really NEED anything. Could always use PT Fuzzi Bunz (especially either the rounded tab ones or the newest style ones as they seem to fit better for some reason). I'd really







more fabric to keep making dipes of my own (or Owen's own! :LOL) in GN or boy prints.


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

Well, I'd like to try a Very Baby fitted or maybe a KHW fitted. I'd also like a Darling Diapers pocket. FCB fitteds or nightlights are always good too







...

_eta: cpfs in primary and pastel rainbows also rock my boat_


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

I'll play!! We would love some dyed prefolds or some pretty wool yarn. Irelynn is a medium in everything right now.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Greg's outgrowing the infant prefodls, so I'd love some dyed (solid dyed, to tie dyed, DH is anti-tiedye, LOL) premium CPFs







Or a wet bag, since mine just got a hole in it


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

My dearest diaper fairy...

I'm going back to work on Monday. Dh is a SAHD/DCP and will be doing the bulk of the diapering. HE requests AIOs. Preferrably velcro/aplix but any AIOs will do. Pockets are good and easy too.

You can even address the package to him - his name is Brad







I think he gets just as excited as I do when new fluff gets here. I often find the packages open if he gets them when I'm not home. :LOL

Nada


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Ohhh I wanna play! I don't really need any more diapers for Joe, we have plenty of wool, and loads of diapers, but I need BOY diapers in small for the new baby, I am going to be knitting up some soakers for him but he will still need stuff to go under them!

But what I REALLY REALLY REALLY need/want/must get someday soon is a DIAPER BAG!! I am actually down to using a WALMART plastic bag when we go out!







Isn't that incredibly sad? I mean soft warm cute cuddly fluff in cold hard corprate plastic like a WALMART bag (feel sorry for me







) I had a backpack (cheap $6 walmart one) but the strap broke (ya get what ya pay for at walmart I guess LOL) my 5 1/2 yr old had his last day of school yesterday so I guess I will steal his backpack for now. I drool over the WAHM diaperbags but any diaperbag would do really, I love ocean themes and turtles/frogs/fish....anyone know how to sew and wanna do a trade, I can kinda knit!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

*Can someone PM me about how this diaper-fairy thing works ?* What do I need to do to get in on it ?

That said - my "wish list"

Anything side-snapping (any size)
Farm print covers or dipes (any size)
a cute / funky wet bag
WIPES WIPES WIPES
Anything hemp to try (again - any size is fine)
Wool wash
Breast pads - washable


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

I love wool and sugarpeas size ones. I really don't care actually...I would be ever so grateful for a piece of yarn. LOL.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

How did I miss this thread the first time? I just read the whole thing and there are some certain mamas I dig that haven't listed their preferences. Shame.









Anyway, I don't really need anything and I'd hate for the fairy to pay extra shipping....er....expend extra fairy dust and energy flying her ass over the atlantic to get to my DS, so I'll bow out and wish her happy fairying to these other great mamas!!!!!!


----------



## frognladybugmama (Apr 6, 2003)

let's see, my current ISO list is a pail liner (the bummis xl is good size!), diaper buddies, size 1 sugar peas...


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I feel guilty participating in this thread! But I'll







 in.

If my diaper fairy fulfilled all my cloth diaper wishes, I'd have a few more large Snappi Fitteds, more Sammy's One Size, fleece-topped sherpa doublers, and some of my prefolds would be converted to semi-fitteds. (WHY didn't I take home ec?!) She might also bring me a Bumpy Day cover or two, a FuzziBunz or Bumkins wet bag for daycare and maybe a new baby to diaper.

(Dear Fairy, If you do bring me a new baby, can you bring me a new husband, as well? I know the current one will bolt if a newbie shows up in our house. Thanks in advance. -chellemarie. P.S. Food and speed would be good, too. I am hungry and tired. Thanks again.)


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm on a natural kick. I am always wanting soft natural colored wool. Anything Toot Sweet. This is great, I am getting some great ideas.


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

WOOL is always welcome...
wet bags?
wipes?

FABRIC!!! love pretty fabric....
oh the precious.....fabric....

slight addiction here. I could sew and make fairy gifts....


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'd love to try a Muttiquin, and some new wipes would be great. We only have a couple of plain Bumkins covers so a fun (non wool) cover would be great. My dream would be to find a tye dye one.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

red or navy wool...cover or soaker shorts, I reeeeelly want one with a celtic knot or baby's name in a celtic font, any color really. A nautical design, sailboats, anchors, compass, etc.. Shrek or trains.

CD advocacy shirt

L ValorKids AIO


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I updated my needs.


----------



## Mom2Lily (May 18, 2003)

Wow...this thread goes on and on!

I would love some wipes or a wet bag! Honestly anything would be useful for this new baby. However I'm not due until Oct, so please fiary other first









Used items are welcome and appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

I *need* some wipes, plain and simple. I keep hearing about sherpa, so I want to find some wipes made with it.








(Feel free to PM me with suggestions.)

Lanna


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Ok, i'll play, even though i'm a few weeks away from even thinking about being fairied or fairy-ing someone! Dreams..... a WIO, definitely! Or, a really groovy wetbag in a funky or retro print. Love those & am still using ziplocs!









Realistically, i need pins! How dorky is that? I haven't gotten to BRU to look for them yet, i'm just too darn lazy! :LOL Bumkins covers in large (just not animal prints- they weird me out). Bumkins or Verybaby AIO's.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

A firefly sleeptight. Just one! I had some lined up before I crawled up onto the wagon, and had to let them go. I'd still like to try one though. Oh well. One day I'll be off the wagon. In about eight months when I get my elbee order. With the amount that's going to cost, I don't think buying one more diaper will be a big deal!

Alison


----------



## asimonte (May 9, 2004)

I'd love to try a FCB or a firefly. I could also use some real cloth wipes. I'm currently using washcloths.


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

Well, I would like something with a cute boy/nuetral print. Right now, we are using cpfs and ME Sandy's (which I don't like all that much). I have one FB, 2 apronstrings pocket dipes (not sure if I like pocket dipes), one bikini cut CB, and that's about it. I would love to try pretty much anything. Trim would also be nice.

We are also in desparate need oFa new diaper pail liner (Our large bummis are shot, because I have washed in really hot water too many times).

We have never tried wool, but I think I would be open to that too.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Ooh, I need:

Fitteds: Large.
Wool covers: Large or xl
AIO's: Large

VGC or EC, please.
I have a boy but am not too picky about colors right now.

Thanks!
Liz
Ps. I need these because my son lost weight and his xl are now too big!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

we really need a wet bag for going away, and a tiny one for cloth wipes.
premium size pf's, because the infants are not snappiable on timothy anymore. and i can't find any here in ontario!
wool liners for our nighttime adventures.
and we really need some wool longies for the winter, but mommy is saving her pennies for those









that's all that we really really need.


----------

